# Remote Control Wall Sockets - €19.99 Aldi



## gipimann (13 Nov 2009)

I've mentioned these in some threads in the Home Energy forum, they're a great way of switching off items which don't have an off switch or where the plug and socket are difficult to reach.

4-pack of sockets and the remote control selling in Aldi next Sunday, 15th Nov.

These are the same ones I've been using for at least 18 months, and I have noticed a drop in electricity usage (have one on TV, DVD player, stereo system and PC printers).


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Nov 2009)

gipimann, I presume the remote control is by radio signal rather than IR (i.e. it doesn't require an unobstructed line of sight to the sockets in order to work)?


----------



## gipimann (14 Nov 2009)

Yes DrM it's radio signal.   I can use the remote in one room to switch on the power to the printers in another room.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Nov 2009)

Great, thanks, gipimann. Off to Aldi with me next Sunday, so...


----------



## j26 (14 Nov 2009)

Thanks.  I have a single set in the living room for the TV, DVD etc, and I've been looking to get a multi-socket set to extend it into different places (the router, other living room etc).


----------



## Sol28 (16 Nov 2009)

I have been using a set from Lidl for years - and find them very handy for switching on and off various lamps as opposed to running around the room turning them on. 

But in terms of power savings on items normally on standaby - will they make a real difference - after all the sockets themselves are always on standby waiting on a signal from the remote.


----------



## Squonk (16 Nov 2009)

Anyone know how much power does the socket itself use?


----------



## gipimann (16 Nov 2009)

There's no mention of power usage in the booklet with the Aldi sockets.  

The only figure I could find was on similar sockets on the maplin website, and gave current drawn at approx 100mA

Power (Watts) = Current x Voltage = 100mA x 220V which I think comes out at 22 W (though very much open to correction here!).


----------



## Squonk (16 Nov 2009)

22W...that's huge! A sky+ box on standby consumes about 30W (and ~60W when active). Not much of a benefit in saving 8W.


----------



## gipimann (16 Nov 2009)

I found a completely different figure on another item sold by Maplins - standby power consumption quoted as 0.3W (much more ecofriendly!), so I guess the 100mA was way off beam!

Edit: Just thought - maybe the Maplins guy meant micro-Amps rather than milliAmps, which would give a power consumption of 0.22 rather than 22....


----------



## car (20 Nov 2009)

Careful with these. I'm using the same ones for last 2 years. As they're radio based they seem to take random signals. I could be watching tv and it randomly switches off. Had one on 
y wireless router, same issue. So fine for lamps bur I took them off telly and router and just left them on lights.


----------

